
Putin Critic Xenophobic Conspiracy Theories Drowns US Discourse Helps Trum - ZoeZoeBee
https://theintercept.com/2017/03/07/leading-putin-critic-warns-of-xenophobic-conspiracy-theories-drowning-u-s-discourse-and-helping-trump/
======
M_Grey
It starts of strong, then you realize that a comparison is being drawn between
a decades-long conspiracy circulated by the largest talk show personality in
the country, with Tweets and blog posts with 13K shares. There isn't much of
an equivalence to be drawn here, however desperately the author seems to want
there to be one.

